# True Track mount to stryofoam



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

I know I should have flex track but what I have to work with is a barrel of Atlas Ho True Track and Woodland Scenics styrofoam incline sets. If needed, I may buy a couple of lengths of flex track for the transitions and put the flex track in the True Track bed. How would you attach the True Track to the stryofoam?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

If you cover the WS inclines with plaster cloth I would guess that a good glue would be sufficient. You should not need too much glue just enough to hold. You might want to take it out later so small amounts of glue. 
When you use the plaster cloth I would recommend that you run a sanding clock over it to smooth things out and also cut a little easement at the tops of the inclines. 

Here is wow I do it.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=479913&postcount=169

Magic


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

Magic said:


> If you cover the WS inclines with plaster cloth I would guess that a good glue would be sufficient. You should not need too much glue just enough to hold. You might want to take it out later so small amounts of glue.
> When you use the plaster cloth I would recommend that you run a sanding clock over it to smooth things out and also cut a little easement at the tops of the inclines.
> 
> Here is wow I do it.
> ...


Thank you Magic. I love the pictures. By cut an easement at the tops of the inclines, do you mean smooth the point at the top of the incline back several inches on each side so it will be more rounded instead just a point?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, that's what he's talking about -- both at the bottom and at the top. The problem is that approach doesn't work with rigid roadbed tracks. These tend to give you a sharp kink where two pieces of roadbed come together. That will be bad news for operating, and must be avoided. You can get around this by using a piece of Code 83 flex track at the top and bottom of your inclines. Flex track will work fine because TruTrack is standard Atlas Code 83 pieces.

And, no, you shouldn't use flex. It's one option, and it has some advantages over sectional and roadbed track, but it's not the only solution. You have a perfectly good reason not to use it, so go with what you have.

As far as fastening it, my son and I just put a dab of hot glue at the end of each segment, alternating side to side. Just a little touch, right where the roadbed meets the foam.


----------

